# My 2 Toned Rhom Loving Paper Towel :d



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

with alot of training he has finally food and finger aggressive


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

cool red eyes


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Training? How so? Please let us know ur secrets


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Great personality, how'd you make him become aggressive like that ?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

GORGEOUS fish... and incredible interaction!


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

I got tired just watching the video. Nice rhom you got there


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

One of the nicest young rhoms that I've ever seen


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

nice color in rhom and plants.....is your diamond a blue? Black?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

DUMP TRUCK said:


> nice color in rhom and plants.....is your diamond a blue? Black?


Both? Bc his bottom half is blue where as the top is silver


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

nice rhom, good thing you didnt trade him for those cariba.


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Awesome, very nice rhom and set up. Good to see your plants growing and filling in. You are a very great Piranha Keeper!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

So mind if I ask what yer 'secret' is for the chasing?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sic! What kind of paper towel did you use







?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> So mind if I ask what yer 'secret' is for the chasing?


There really is no secret. Best thing I can say is time. Then comes face to face contact so it knows its you. When I started I eliminated all his hiding spots. I would feed him less and less every feeding int.erval. For 2 months he did not eat well at alli would move my head back and forth for hours to get his attention. I figure if u can attack my head then you will attack anything smaller. After 2 months of frustration I can see that he attacks his reflection randomly when I sit on my desk. I countinued todo what I explained with my head and finally he chased me 1 week ago. Then while he chase my head I swithc quick to my hand and eventually he chased my hand. Then same oh down to my pinky finger. Then while I was wiping the glass I found that he was extra crazy and went ape sh*t for the use towel and now that's all I use.
@smoke its bounty towels


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

"_No secret_," then "_Best thing you can say is time_..." then you go into an elaborate description of your _"secret!"_

You're really messin' with my head here!









Anywho, thanks for the description.
Although I don't have the patience to sit and wave my head "back and forth for hours..." I've done similar things with my serras.

The level of interaction that you've acquired is epic and the steps worth duplicating.

Thanks!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

No problem  it still takes time though because this whole description went over a peroid of 5 months.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Time and patience works every time, that and interaction with your fish. Good work ICM


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet looking rhom and the aggression on that guy is off the hook! The finger chasing intensity on your rhom reminds me of my gibbus....like my guy you can't even call your's a finger chaser....you have to call it a hand chaser.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

WELL HE FINALLY LOST IT







GREAT LOOKING RHOM MATE AND GOOD JOD HES A HAPPY AND HEATHY FISH


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I Can Mate said:


> So mind if I ask what yer 'secret' is for the chasing?


There really is no secret. Best thing I can say is time. Then comes face to face contact so it knows its you. When I started I eliminated all his hiding spots. I would feed him less and less every feeding int.erval. For 2 months he did not eat well at alli would move my head back and forth for hours to get his attention. I figure if u can attack my head then you will attack anything smaller. After 2 months of frustration I can see that he attacks his reflection randomly when I sit on my desk. I countinued todo what I explained with my head and finally he chased me 1 week ago. Then while he chase my head I swithc quick to my hand and eventually he chased my hand. Then same oh down to my pinky finger. Then while I was wiping the glass I found that he was extra crazy and went ape sh*t for the use towel and now that's all I use.
@smoke its *bounty towels*
[/quote]

This is KEY none of that scott towel bullshit!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Very good, ICM...Patience and persistence finally paid off!...


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

how big is he? he looks really good


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

4-5 in


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

ah mines 3.5 inch and just started to get a orange hue to his eyes!

ah mines 3.5 inch and just started to get a orange hue to his eyes!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

ICM dont forget to take down your craigslist add... unless he is still open in which im willing to trade 4 breeding reds.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nooooooooooooo! She can't get rid of him or I don't like her anymore.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

wow that is a beautiful P...thats pretty awesome.....DONT SELL HIM


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> ICM dont forget to take down your craigslist add... unless he is still open in which im willing to trade 4 breeding reds.


who said i was going to sell him????







imo he is the only piranha that can live in my tank comfortably bc its so packed with plants and my dwiftwood takes up alot of space. Plus its cool to have a piranha that has blueish to purple scales on the bottom and silver on top. my guy is a keeper








now







off


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I Can Mate said:


> ICM dont forget to take down your craigslist add... unless he is still open in which im willing to trade 4 breeding reds.


who said i was going to sell him????







imo he is the only piranha that can live in my tank comfortably bc its so packed with plants and my dwiftwood takes up alot of space. Plus its cool to have a piranha that has blueish to purple scales on the bottom and silver on top. my guy is a keeper







now







off
[/quote]










lol.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very Nice


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice. My 4 inch rhom is in the tank totally bare with black gravel. He doesnt seem nervous at all, but isnt a finger chaser just yet. this week he ate from feeding tongs, so hes getting more and more settled in. Cant wait to have a fish like yours.

should i give him a place to hide? my only concern is he will hide all the time...

let me know what u think.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> ICM dont forget to take down your craigslist add... unless he is still open in which im willing to trade 4 breeding reds.


who said i was going to sell him????







imo he is the only piranha that can live in my tank comfortably bc its so packed with plants and my dwiftwood takes up alot of space. Plus its cool to have a piranha that has blueish to purple scales on the bottom and silver on top. my guy is a keeper







now







off
[/quote]
You might know your not selling him but the people of madison wisconsin believe he is still available since your craigslist add trying to sell him is still up. Couldnt of been to long ago you wanted to sell since the same video with the towel is on craigslist. So now you go take it off and







off.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> ICM dont forget to take down your craigslist add... unless he is still open in which im willing to trade 4 breeding reds.


who said i was going to sell him????







imo he is the only piranha that can live in my tank comfortably bc its so packed with plants and my dwiftwood takes up alot of space. Plus its cool to have a piranha that has blueish to purple scales on the bottom and silver on top. my guy is a keeper







now







off
[/quote]
You might know your not selling him but the people of madison wisconsin believe he is still available since your craigslist add trying to sell him is still up. Couldnt of been to long ago you wanted to sell since the same video with the towel is on craigslist. So now you go take it off and







off.
[/quote]
Stupid ass troll. You should really minnd your own business. Now if you don't got anything nice to say then leave my thread alone with your dumb remarks.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> ICM dont forget to take down your craigslist add... unless he is still open in which im willing to trade 4 breeding reds.


who said i was going to sell him????







imo he is the only piranha that can live in my tank comfortably bc its so packed with plants and my dwiftwood takes up alot of space. Plus its cool to have a piranha that has blueish to purple scales on the bottom and silver on top. my guy is a keeper







now







off
[/quote]
You might know your not selling him but the people of madison wisconsin believe he is still available since your craigslist add trying to sell him is still up. Couldnt of been to long ago you wanted to sell since the same video with the towel is on craigslist. So now you go take it off and







off.
[/quote]
Stupid ass troll. You should really minnd your own business. Now if you don't got anything nice to say then leave my thread alone with your dumb remarks.
[/quote]
wow lol all i said from the start was dont forget to take down your add and then you give me the F-U sign so what do you think im going to do? Sit here and watch you throw the bird for no reason? I simply said dont forget to take down your add.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

or we could all just get along and


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Stupid ass troll. You should really minnd your own business. Now if you don't got anything nice to say then leave my thread alone with your dumb remarks.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome fish.







Is this the same guy that's in the petting video? If so...can you still pet him, or is he always crazy like that now?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I Can Mate said:


> Stupid ass troll. You should really minnd your own business. Now if you don't got anything nice to say then leave my thread alone with your dumb remarks.











Dang girls are hot when they get mad, lol.

Pwn that freaking NOOB ICM. We've got your back. Awesome looking rhom, love the aggression.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Funny you would say that...
I was kinda turned on by that too.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You two are in stable relationships shut up!

On the other hand.

Im single.







So its okay that I do it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

mate do you need back up







i have your back hay flipper


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Is this fish still available? http://madison.craigslist.org/for/2102873602.html


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

she said she's not sellin in...now leave her the F alone about it troller


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Warnings have been issued. If you cant offer anything relevant to the thread, please do not post. This has run its course.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> she said she's not sellin in...now leave her the F alone about it troller


hey now, theres no reason to shout. If its not for sale take the time and courtesy to take it down so a poor lad like myself doesnt waste my time emailing


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> she said she's not sellin in...now leave her the F alone about it troller


hey now, theres no reason to shout. If its not for sale take the time and courtesy to take it down so a poor lad like myself doesnt waste my time emailing
[/quote]

There is reason for my and Buckeye to come beat you up and pour chips on your head.

And yes its still available. But the price changed. $20,000 cash only.

Don't bitch about a fish you can't affored.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> she said she's not sellin in...now leave her the F alone about it troller


hey now, theres no reason to shout. If its not for sale take the time and courtesy to take it down so a poor lad like myself doesnt waste my time emailing
[/quote]

There is reason for my and Buckeye to come beat you up and pour chips on your head.

And yes its still available. But the price changed. $20,000 cash only.

Don't bitch about a fish you can't affored.
[/quote]

X2


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey, didja take your ad down off Craigslist yet?

That sh*t really chaps my hide... that you'd leave it there even after you decided to renig and not sell it...









Just kidding.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

u know what P_man....i bet if we keep bothering the crap outta her and post every day that she needs to take it down or sell it she might do it


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Well at first I was going to sellit ecause I wasn't sure if I could take care of it with my busy schedule but everything worked out so I just kept it. Btw dolphin even if you offer me I wouldn't sell to y2ou bc it would turned out to be like all your other piranhas you had.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I Can Mate said:


> Well at first I was going to sellit ecause I wasn't sure if I could take care of it with my busy schedule but everything worked out so I just kept it. Btw dolphin even if you offer me I wouldn't sell to y2ou bc it would turned out to be like all your other piranhas you had.


On to a new keeper.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Well at first I was going to sellit ecause I wasn't sure if I could take care of it with my busy schedule but everything worked out so I just kept it. Btw dolphin even if you offer me I wouldn't sell to y2ou bc it would turned out to be like all your other piranhas you had.


On to a new keeper.









[/quote]

never satisfied


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> Well at first I was going to sellit ecause I wasn't sure if I could take care of it with my busy schedule but everything worked out so I just kept it. Btw dolphin even if you offer me I wouldn't sell to y2ou bc it would turned out to be like all your other piranhas you had.


On to a new keeper.









[/quote]

never satisfied









[/quote]

I seen her first!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

wunna fight....









didnt think so


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

sorry takened by some1 else guys


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> Well at first I was going to sellit ecause I wasn't sure if I could take care of it with my busy schedule but everything worked out so I just kept it. Btw dolphin even if you offer me I wouldn't sell to y2ou bc it would turned out to be like all your other piranhas you had.


I almost forgot im the one who told someone my elong was very healthy and when the guy showed up he saw a elong riddled with ich. And yet you still charged him full price. I have lost 1 fish from poor filtration because i couldnt afford another filter, i proceeded to buy a new filter and have prestine water conditions. So shut your mouth you jack wagon.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Well at first I was going to sellit ecause I wasn't sure if I could take care of it with my busy schedule but everything worked out so I just kept it. Btw dolphin even if you offer me I wouldn't sell to y2ou bc it would turned out to be like all your other piranhas you had.


I almost forgot im the one who told someone my elong was very healthy and when the guy showed up he saw a elong riddled with ich. And yet you still charged him full price. I have lost 1 fish from poor filtration because i couldnt afford another filter, i proceeded to buy a new filter and have prestine water conditions. So shut your mouth you jack wagon.
[/quote]

I am gonna seriously kick your ass through the internet. Your just jealous that the guys of P-Fury don't drool over you.

And ICM. I know. Its a bummer









That kid is gonna get me banned.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

hes a lucky guy mate can we be friends


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Drool? Your a tool. She cant come tell me about having bad water conditions which i resolved when she has roidrage drive all the way to her house and just to her BM elong was riddled with ich, talk about dishonesty... Johnyy GTFO pal you dont run the sh*t around here, you think you do. You only will look at points of other people when i prove a vaild point. You just want to make everyone else look all great when really there not, and you just turn my valid points back on me.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Dolphin I wouldn't say sh*t if you weren't the person selling my elonlg or buying it bc you weren't there. I told roid from the start that it wasn't in great condition and btw it didn't have ich you f*cking idiot. Now go sit in your little corner and stop posting stupid sh*t in my thread. Sorry for my language other pfurians but this kid is a f*cking joke.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> Dolphin I wouldn't say sh*t if you weren't the person selling my elonlg or buying it bc you weren't there. I told roid from the start that it wasn't in great condition and btw it didn't have ich you f*cking idiot. Now go sit in your little corner and stop posting stupid sh*t in my thread. Sorry for my language other pfurians but this kid is a f*cking joke.


























Love the videos - hahahah

f*ck you dolphin!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL those videos are classic!


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

ICM well done,


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

Dolphin can you say







loser


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Drool? Your a tool. She cant come tell me about having bad water conditions which i resolved when she has roidrage drive all the way to her house and just to her BM elong was riddled with ich, talk about dishonesty... Johnyy GTFO pal you dont run the sh*t around here, you think you do. You only will look at points of other people when i prove a vaild point. You just want to make everyone else look all great when really there not, and you just turn my valid points back on me.


Even if she did try and sell her Elong with ich which knowing her she would have let the buyer know. At least ich is treatable and she didn't try and sell it with something like, um DROPSY which kills fish and is 100% your fault. Your worse dolphin. So as has been said many times in this thread.

f*ck you dolphin


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

How the f*ck did I miss those vids???

"Fucka youu Dolphinnnnnnnn"


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I need to Train mine to do that even though then guy whoes sell to me said it already finger chases, but then again it might change it's personality to more calm because i'am going to be a new face. This is mine.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Actually Zanni it wasn't ich it was fin rot. And how the hell would you know? Roid has told me specifically so... I never sold a fish with dropsy... I admit, I was unprepared and didnt have the funds for piranha keeping, but I resolved my problem so get the F*** over it. Atleast i dont let my friend pet my f****** piranha wiping away there protective slime... NOOB. SO f*ck you ICM. Sorry pfurians but this chickidy is el stupidy.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm getting tired of these little feuds that seem to spread all over the forums... ICM, I'm gonna close this, but if you want me to clean it up and re-open it, just send me a PM.


----------

